# Fall 2006 Schedule



## shallotpeel (Jan 26, 2005)

I was so excited to see that TiVo had a schedule up for the new fall TV season that I was about to send the link along to a bunch of friends. Then, I noticed that it's full of errors! _Desire_ and _Fashion House_ aren't even on it, suggesting the omission of a whole channel. And, the info for both _Ugly Betty_ and _Men In Trees_ is at least 3 weeks out of date! Any chance of a fixed one that really covers the beginning of the season?  :down:


----------

